# French Army chooses new camouflage for 2024



## OceanBonfire (23 May 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524770120836472837

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524752402921918466


----------



## Good2Golf (24 May 2022)

Is it just me, or does that look like multi-cam?


----------



## KevinB (24 May 2022)

Good2Golf said:


> Is it just me, or does that look like multi-cam?


Not just you.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 May 2022)

Eventual if everyone uses the same metrics, it will lead to one best choice.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (24 May 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> Eventual if everyone uses the same metrics, it will lead to one best choice.


Good thing DLR doesn't, so we're stuck with the CADPAT (MT) abomination, while almost every one of our allies adopts Multicam in some variation.


----------



## dimsum (24 May 2022)

Good2Golf said:


> Is it just me, or does that look like multi-cam?


Cam-multi.


----------



## dangerboy (24 May 2022)

rmc_wannabe said:


> Good thing DLR doesn't, so we're stuck with the CADPAT (MT) abomination, while almost every one of our allies adopts Multicam in some variation.


Just wondering why you think CADPAT (MT) is an abomination. from what I have heard the troops in 3 RCR that are trialling it are liking the pattern.  Only talking about the CADPAT pattern not the design of the combats as that is a separate issue.


----------



## dimsum (24 May 2022)

rmc_wannabe said:


> Good thing DLR doesn't, so we're stuck with the CADPAT (MT) abomination, while almost every one of our allies adopts Multicam in some variation.


The Australians just recently developed (well, modified) their own as well.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (24 May 2022)

dangerboy said:


> Just wondering why you think CADPAT (MT) is an abomination. from what I have heard the troops in 3 RCR that are trialling it are liking the pattern.  Only talking about the CADPAT pattern not the design of the combats as that is a separate issue.


The pattern itself is not at issue; Its functional, does what's asked of it, and will work both in Arid and Temperate climates.

The issue I see is licensing. Once again this will be a pattern that is only used by the CAF, only authorized for production by "Peerless Garments" or whoever wins the contract, and will cause us to manufacture a wide array of kit in  CADPAT(MT); where Multicam and its spin-offs are being made, used, and supplied by all major manufacturers around the world. We will run into the same problems we saw with CTS: this is not a program to ensure our soldiers get kit, its a stimulus project.


----------



## dimsum (24 May 2022)

rmc_wannabe said:


> this is not a program to ensure our soldiers get kit, its a stimulus project.


so...like every other project?


----------



## rmc_wannabe (24 May 2022)

dimsum said:


> so...like every other project?


Just because its the way we've always done it, doesn't mean it should be the way we keep doing it.


----------



## dimsum (24 May 2022)

rmc_wannabe said:


> Just because its the way we've always done it, doesn't mean it should be the way we keep doing it.


I agree.  I'm not justifying it, or even saying it's a good idea (it isn't).


----------



## Fabius (25 May 2022)

Remember that the origin of the  CADPAT(MT) program was a Commander of the Canadian Army saying he wanted to adopt Multicam.  Result is CADPAT (MT), a Canadian only, orphan design with no wide industry support so no one can purchase gear or kit in that pattern or something close nor can the Army purchase off the shelf anything in a pattern close. 
Success!


----------



## CBH99 (25 May 2022)

Fabius said:


> Remember that the origin of the  CADPAT(MT) program was a Commander of the Canadian Army saying he wanted to adopt Multicam.  Result is CADPAT (MT), a Canadian only, orphan design with no wide industry support so no one can purchase gear or kit in that pattern or something close nor can the Army purchase off the shelf anything in a pattern close.
> Success!


So a Commander says…

“I want multi-cam.  It’s in use by various allies, there is all kinds of personal kit already commercially available.  It looks sharp.  And we could potentially streamline our clothing supply system because we then don’t have to issue every single new recruit a bedroom full or CADPAT stuff they’ll never use.”

And the good idea fairy in Ottawa said… “That’s a great idea!  I’ll make some tweaks and get this rolling…”


And _TA-DA!_   An orphan camo not commercially available, limited industry support, probably all kinds of contracts to prevent its use commercially, and no wide spread pouches/packs/bags/kit available that wouldn’t be stand out!

_You’re welcome_


----------



## rmc_wannabe (25 May 2022)

CBH99 said:


> So a Commander says…
> 
> “I want multi-cam.  It’s in use by various allies, there is all kinds of personal kit already commercially available.  It looks sharp.  And we could potentially streamline our clothing supply system because we then don’t have to issue every single new recruit a bedroom full or CADPAT stuff they’ll never use.”
> 
> ...


I am only angry that you're right. It's embarrassing.


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 May 2022)

CBH99 said:


> So a Commander says…
> 
> “I want multi-cam.  It’s in use by various allies, there is all kinds of personal kit already commercially available.  It looks sharp.  And we could potentially streamline our clothing supply system because we then don’t have to issue every single new recruit a bedroom full or CADPAT stuff they’ll never use.”
> 
> ...




It's all an evil RCR plot to make sure that no one can use non-issued kit


----------



## dimsum (26 May 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> It's all an evil RCR plot to make sure that no one can use non-issued kit


----------



## OceanBonfire (27 Jun 2022)

https://www.defense.gouv.fr/eurosatory/soutenir/service-du-commissariat-armees/treillis-f3
		


New helmet:








			https://www.defense.gouv.fr/eurosatory/soutenir/service-du-commissariat-armees/casque-f3
		


And adaptive camouflage by 2028:








			https://www.defense.gouv.fr/eurosatory/expertise-dga/preparation-lavenir/centurion


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Jun 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> It's all an evil RCR plot to make sure that no one can use non-issued kit


Except the PPCLI will totally ignore anything to do with "uniformity"


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Jun 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> Except the PPCLI will totally ignore anything to do with "uniformity"


One could argue that there’s uniformity in their non-conformity…


----------



## RangerRay (30 Jun 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> Except the PPCLI will totally ignore anything to do with "uniformity"


It’s too bad that PPCLI attitude didn’t rub off on some militia officers and NCO’s in Land Force Western Area when I was in…


----------



## rmc_wannabe (30 Jun 2022)

RangerRay said:


> It’s too bad that PPCLI attitude didn’t rub off on some militia officers and NCO’s in Land Force Western Area when I was in…


It's contaminated a lot of 1 CMBG though. For better and for worse.


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Jun 2022)

rmc_wannabe said:


> It's contaminated a lot of 1 CMBG though. For better and for worse.


That’s true to an extent even when I was in 2VP in the early 90s. 

The worst time was when a certain BGen cccccomanded the Bde.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jun 2022)

Good2Golf said:


> One could argue that there’s uniformity in their non-conformity…


#OneGlovedHandClapping ...


----------



## Blackadder1916 (30 Jun 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> That’s true to an extent even when I was in 2VP in the early 90s.
> 
> The worst time was when a certain BGen cccccomanded the Bde.



If the bde could have coordinated the coloured thread on wool socks, there wouldn't have been any problems.


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Jun 2022)

Blackadder1916 said:


> If the bde could have coordinated the coloured thread on wool socks, there wouldn't have been any problems.


We didn't nor did we intend to. An OCD individual who had delusions....


----------



## rmc_wannabe (30 Jun 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> We didn't nor did we intend to. An OCD individual who had delusions....


Most of them are. You're commanding a CMBG, not the Household Division during the Trooping the Colour. Time and place folks.


----------



## Weinie (30 Jun 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> We didn't nor did we intend to. An delusional OCD individual who also had OCDdelusions....


FTFY.


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Jul 2022)

rmc_wannabe said:


> Most of them are. You're commanding a CMBG, not the Household Division during the Trooping the Colour. Time and place folks.



FWIW, commanders of the Trooping don't check the colour of s-s-s-s-s-sock threads.


----------

